# porca eva!



## scorpio1984

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei sapere cosa vuole dire "porca eva" esattamente. Credo che forse significhi "Me cago en la puta", ma non lo so. Qualcuno me lo può dire? grazie 
tante!!


----------



## sterrenzio

E', purtroppo un'imprecazione comune, simile a "porco Giuda", anch'essa molto comune. 
Certo non è un'espressione fine e sarebbe da evitarsi ma molti la usano in quanto, tutto sommato, non sarebbe una bestemmia. 
In realtà per i credenti potrebbe risultare offensiva o quanto meno sgradita, dal momento che Eva, dopo tanti secoli, è senz'altro in Paradiso e di Giuda non si può essere certi che sia all'Inferno. In ogni caso, sono espressioni irriguardose, per cui ti suggerirei di non farne uso.
Ciao!


----------



## gatogab

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Vorrei sapere cosa vuole dire "porca eva" esattamente. Credo che forse significhi "Me cago en la puta", ma non lo so. Qualcuno me lo può dire? grazie
> tante!!


 
No creo que signifique lo mismo, ya que nadie "se caga en las putas" por estos lados.
Si te das un martillazo en el pulgar, "porca eva" se te puede escapar. Así como cuando te das cuenta que llevas retardo a una cita importante.
Pero, como te dicen, es mejor no decirlo y si no se puede evitar, decirlo a voz lo más baja posible.
Saludos.


----------



## ursu-lab

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Vorrei sapere cosa vuole dire "porca eva" esattamente. Credo che forse significhi "Me cago en la puta", ma non lo so. Qualcuno me lo può dire? grazie
> tante!!



Sì, è la stessa cosa, povera Eva. Ma meno volgare di "me cago en la puta" (si usa in Spagna). Personalmente lo ritengo offensivo in modo simile a "porca miseria": cioè zero. Ma immagino che dipenda dalla sensibilità personale rispetto al fattore religioso...
Tieni presente che in italiano "porco/a + qualsiasi cosa" è praticamente sempre un'imprecazione, come in castigliano "me cago en...".
Porco mondo/cane/z*io* (povero zio)...
Porca miseria/l'oca (questa dell'oca dev'essere forse solo delle mie parti)/...
ecc.


----------



## elena73

ursu-lab said:


> Personalmente lo ritengo offensivo in modo simile a "porca miseria": cioè zero. Ma immagino che dipenda dalla sensibilità personale rispetto al fattore religioso...



Sono senz'altro d'accordo con Ursu-lab su questo punto. Io non percepisco nemmeno (non valuto) le implicazioni religiose di un'espressione come: 'Porca Eva!', la prendo come un'espressione 'fissa', e al resto non ci penso assolutamente. Sicuramente ognuno ha una sensibilità religiosa diversa (e in Toscana siamo abbastanza noti -in termini molto generali, eh...- per averla piuttosto bassa.... lo siento). 

Porca l'oca l'ho sentito dire anch'io!!


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Sono senz'altro d'accordo con Ursu-lab su questo punto. Io non percepisco nemmeno (non valuto) le implicazioni religiose di un'espressione come: 'Porca Eva!', la prendo come un'espressione 'fissa', e al resto non ci penso assolutamente. Sicuramente ognuno ha una sensibilità religiosa diversa (e in Toscana siamo abbastanza noti -in termini molto generali, eh...- per averla piuttosto bassa.... lo siento).
> 
> Porca l'oca l'ho sentito dire anch'io!!


 
Porca Eva e Porco Giuda sono espressioni volgari. Cosa c'entra la religione?
In un ambiente non volgare, cosa senti di più: porco giuda, porca eva o porca miseria?
Miseriaccia zozza!
Mannaggia lu ciucciariello!
Mannaggia li pesciolini rossi!


----------



## elena73

Gato, io e Ursu-lab ci riferivamo alle valutazioni di carattere religioso espresse da Sterrenzio (post numero 2).


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Porca Eva e Porco Giuda sono espressioni volgari. Cosa c'entra la religione?



Se la religione non c'entra allora perché non scriverle in minuscolo? E perché non esistono "porco Carlo" o "porco Roberto" o "porca Giovanna" per esempio? Vedi anche l'uso di "porco zio" per evitare di dire LA bestemmia per definizione. Non si dice "porca cugina"...

Comunque ti posso assicurare che, oltre che in Toscana, nemmeno in Emilia "porco Giuda" e "porca Eva" vengono percepite come volgari. 
Anzi, da noi è molto più usata "puttana Eva!", se è per questo.

Infatti mi sono stupita della prima risposta di Sterrenzio al thread, con quel "purtroppo" ecc.
Le imprecazioni fanno parte della natura dell'essere umano, che non è un essere perfetto ed è meglio sfogarsi con un'imprecazione che picchiare qualcuno, no? 
Del resto, chi è che dice "corbezzoli!" o "perdindirina!" nella vita *reale*? "Mannaggia li pesciolini rossi" potrei immaginarla solo in bocca alla mamma di un bambino di tre anni! Non facciamo gli ipocriti, su...

PS: @Elena: porca l'oca l'hai solo sentita o si usa anche in Toscana?


----------



## infinite sadness

L'implicazione religiosa sta nel fatto che Eva è un personaggio della Bibbia.

Comunque, sono tutte espressioni volgari, solo che alcune chiamano in causa soggetti biblici, altre no. Per esempio in Sicilia si usa molto "porca buttana!". Non è che sia meno volgare, solo che è una volgarità più terrena. Restando in Sicilia, potrebbe essere considerata più volgare "Buttana Eva!", ma non vedo grandi differenze.


----------



## elena73

ursu-lab said:


> PS: @Elena: porca l'oca l'hai solo sentita o si usa anche in Toscana?



Io ti direi proprio che si usa (raramente, ma si usa), soprattuto nella forma: 'Ma porca l'oca!!'.  

In Toscana si usa molto anche un'espressione tipica che è 'Porca Maremma', 'Maremma cane', 'Maremma puttana'  o 'Maremma maiala'  , che poi è la mia terra, ma anche in Maremma si dice così!! 

Scommetto che ti ho fatto ridere...


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Io ti direi proprio che si usa (raramente, ma si usa), soprattuto nella forma: 'Ma porca l'oca!!'.
> 
> In Toscana si usa molto anche un'espressione tipica che è 'Porca Maremma', 'Maremma cane', 'Maremma puttana'  o 'Maremma maiala'  , che poi è la mia terra, ma anche in Maremma si dice così!!


Porca Maremma, Maremma cane, gato, topo, quello che sia mi sta bene, e pure simpatica. Le direi anch'io se non risultasse ricercata con il mio accento salentino acquisito.
Ma se va accompagnata de puttana o maiala mi suona volgare.
Che vuoi, '_accussi mi fece mammeta'._
Adesso ricordo che Totò imprecava e usava espressioni colorite ma mai volgari. Era uno di classe.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> *Porca Maremma*, Maremma cane, gato, topo, quello che sia *mi sta bene, e pure simpatica*. Le direi anch'io se non risultasse ricercata con il mio accento salentino acquisito.
> Ma se va accompagnata de puttana o *maiala **mi suona volgare*.
> Che vuoi, '_accussi mi fece mammeta'._
> Adesso ricordo che Totò imprecava e usava espressioni colorite ma mai volgari. Era uno di classe.



Eh sì, Totò era un principe, anche se il titolo l'aveva comprato  Non ricordo nemmeno un film in cui Totò imprecasse... Alberto Sordi sì (mannaggia zozza, mannaggia la miseria, per es.), ma Totò proprio no, a parte il "perdindirina" che faceva ridere appunto perché lo diceva Totò ed era una semplice esclamazione.

Comunque credo che ci sia una bella differenza, a livello di percezione di volgarità per un italiano madrelingua, tra un "puttana Eva" e un semplice "porca Eva". 

PS: "Porca" vuol dire esattamente "scrofa", cioè la femmina del maiale, cioè "maiala".


----------



## scorpio1984

gatogab said:


> No creo que signifique lo mismo, ya que nadie "se caga en las putas" por estos lados.
> Si te das un martillazo en el pulgar, "porca eva" se te puede escapar. Así como cuando te das cuenta que llevas retardo a una cita importante.
> Pero, como te dicen, es mejor no decirlo y si no se puede evitar, decirlo a voz lo más baja posible.
> Saludos.


 
Lo de "me cago en la puta" no lo digo en el sentido de una traducción literal, esa frase es una frase hecha, en España tampoco nadie se caga (literalmente) en las putas. Yo estaba buscando una traducción al castellano.


----------



## Ruminante

Carissimi, secondo me la religione c'entra in due modi diversi rispetto a "porca eva" anzi "porca Eva". Sempre secondo me eh, primo, i credenti cercano di non imprecare, quindi non dire neanche "porca miseria" perchè in tutto si dovrebbe ringraziare Dio. Secondo, non c'entra il fatto che Eva è un personaggio della Bibbia e quindi qualcuno suppone che un "religioso" si scandalizzerebbe per questo; il ragionamento è un altro, uno che crede nella Bibbia crede nell'errore commesso dai primi uomini (figurativamente, Adamo ed Eva), soprattutto da Eva che fu tratta in inganno dal Serpente, e a sua volta fece sbagliare Adamo, e insieme mangiarono la famosa mela (presa dall'albero della conoscenza del bene e del male...); a seguito di questa disubbidienza, essi persero l'autorità sul creato che Dio aveva dato loro, e che così passò al Serpente. Da quel giorno l'uomo non poté piu' accontentarsi di stendere un braccio per cogliere un frutto squisito e nutriente, ma dovette lavorare e sudare, la donna dovette soffrire per mettere al mondo i figli, Caino uccise Abele ecc. ecc. Per questo, quando uno si fa male, o litiga, o fa un incidente, o qualsiasi cosa, se la prende con Eva!!! Non perchè sia un personaggio della Bibbia. Spero che questo mio lungo post sia stato un pochino utile, ciao a tutti!


----------



## ursu-lab

Ruminante said:


> Carissimi, secondo me la religione c'entra in due modi diversi rispetto a "porca eva" anzi "porca Eva". Sempre secondo me eh, primo, i credenti cercano di non imprecare, quindi non dire neanche "porca miseria" perchè in tutto si dovrebbe ringraziare Dio. Secondo, non c'entra il fatto che Eva è un personaggio della Bibbia e quindi qualcuno suppone che un "religioso" si scandalizzerebbe per questo; il ragionamento è un altro,uno che crede nella Bibbia crede nell'errore commesso dai primi uomini (figurativamente, Adamo ed Eva), soprattutto da Eva che fu tratta in inganno dal Serpente, e a sua volta fece sbagliare Adamo, e insieme mangiarono la famosa mela (presa dall'albero della conoscenza del bene e del male...); a seguito di questa disubbidienza, essi persero l'autorità sul creato che Dio aveva dato loro, e che così passò al Serpente. Da quel giorno l'uomo non poté piu' accontentarsi di stendere un braccio per cogliere un frutto squisito e nutriente, ma dovette lavorare e sudare, la donna dovette soffrire per mettere al mondo i figli, Caino uccise Abele ecc. ecc. Per questo, quando uno si fa male, o litiga, o fa un incidente, o qualsiasi cosa, se la prende con Eva!!! Non perchè sia un personaggio della Bibbia. Spero che questo mio lungo post sia stato un pochino utile, ciao a tutti!




Ovviamente se fosse un personaggio "positivo" nessuno imprecherebbe usando il suo nome. Lo stesso accade con Giuda. Ma ricordiamo che nessuno è immune, da Dio alla Madonna passando anche dagli angeli, e di bestemmie ce n'è per tutti i gusti e anche con la rima. 

La cosa curiosa è che non esista, invece, "porco Caino". E nemmeno "porco Satana". Non c'è nemmeno "porca Pandora"!


----------



## gatogab

Conosco una persona che di frequente dice *"mannaggia santo niente."*
 Quando gli si fa notare che ha bestemmiato, lui risponde che non può essere una bestemmia dal momento che *"Santo Niente"* non esiste.


----------



## sterrenzio

ursu-lab said:


> Infatti mi sono stupita della prima risposta di Sterrenzio al thread, con quel "purtroppo" ecc.
> Le imprecazioni fanno parte della natura dell'essere umano, che non è un essere perfetto ed è meglio sfogarsi con un'imprecazione che picchiare qualcuno, no?


 
Il mio "purtroppo" non è così sorprendente, dal momento che sono credente e praticante, (ma ovviamente questo nessuno poteva saperlo) per cui ho la mia visione del mondo. 
Certo che è peggio picchiare qualcuno, ci mancherebbe. Ma di fronte a due mali, l'uomo è chiamato sempre a scegliere il bene, optando per la lotta contro quella che è la sua natura (post-peccato originale) anziché abbandonarvisi.
Questa lotta abbraccia anche la scelta del linguaggio, perché "la bocca parla dalla pienezza del cuore" (Lc 6, 45). 
Ecco perché ho consigliato di non fare uso di certe espressioni che, senza voler scomodare la religione, qualcuno ha comunque giustamente definito come volgari.


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> Ovviamente se fosse un personaggio "positivo" nessuno imprecherebbe usando il suo nome. Lo stesso accade con Giuda. Ma ricordiamo che nessuno è immune, da Dio alla Madonna passando anche dagli angeli, e di bestemmie ce n'è per tutti i gusti e anche con la rima.
> 
> La cosa curiosa è che non esista, invece, "porco Caino". E nemmeno "porco Satana". Non c'è nemmeno "porca Pandora"!


Mah... intanto Giuda non viene considerato dai cattolici come un personaggio negativo, altrimenti non l'avrebbero mica fatto Santo!

Poi, se porco Satana non si dice, al suo posto c'è un comunissimo "porco Diavolo!"


----------



## gatogab

> Le imprecazioni fanno parte della natura dell'essere umano, che non è un essere perfetto ed è meglio sfogarsi con un'imprecazione che picchiare qualcuno, no?


Mannaggia lo pesciolini rossi!!!
Evitare la aggressivita fisica e scegliere quella verbale?
Bambinate.
Un adulto cerca la pace.


----------



## Neuromante

Giuda Tadeo non è Giuda Iscariote. E poi, quasitutti i cristiani hanno del santi, mica solo i catolici.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non tutti i cristiani. Mi risulta che le fedi protestanti non riconoscano i Santi. Non so se hai mai visto un calendario evangelico; io sì, e i Santi non ci sono.


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Non tutti i cristiani. Mi risulta che le fedi protestanti non riconoscano i Santi.



Vero, un protestante mi ha detto che gli sembriamo folkloristici. 
Ma il folklore è quello che mi piace del Cattolicesimo. Io lo inquadro molto dal punto di vista delle tradizioni popolari, della cultura di cui faccio comunque parte, anche se non sono credente. 

Per quanto riguarda l'uso degli 'improperi': PER ME tutto dipende dall'ambiente in cui mi trovo: in un ambiente formale o di persone che non conosco sono abbastanza formale (tendente al freddino) e al massimo posso dire 'ma davvero?' oppure 'O Gesù!'. 

In un ambiente di persone intime, che conosco da anni e con cui mi trovo a mio agio dico veramente di tutto (il peggio del peggio), senza nemmeno pensarci.


----------



## Ruminante

Neuromante said:


> Giuda Taddeo non è Giuda Iscariota. E poi, quasi tutti i cristiani hanno del santi, mica solo i cattolici.


Sarebbe bello approfondire, magari un giorno ci incrociamo su un forum culturale... 
A parte i cattolici e non so chi altro che decide chi è santo e chi no, è un dato di fatto che tutti siamo chiamati ad essere santi, cosi' qui ci sta bene un
La pace sia con voi! 
p.s. chi sa che l'oca (nell'imprecazione) non si riferisca anche lei alla nostra antenata Eva...


----------



## Ruminante

ursu-lab said:


> ...
> 
> La cosa curiosa è che non esista, invece, "porco Caino". E nemmeno "porco Satana". Non c'è nemmeno "porca Pandora"!


 
Cara ursu-lab, riflettendo e rileggendo il mio post che tu avevi sottolineato in piu' punti nel tuo post 15 ho capito che mi sono espressa male e in modo contorto e vorrei rimediare almeno in parte, cercare di farla piu' semplice.

La domanda di questo "filo" è: come mai esiste l'imprecazione "porca Eva". 

E' perchè "tradizionalmente" (è qui che mi sono incasinata, ho cercato di spiegare a modo mio che io al succo del racconto biblico ci credo proprio, non è solo tradizione insomma). Dalla notte dei tempi, Eva è considerata la causa della cacciata dal paradiso terrestre, quindi è diventata oggetto di imprecazioni. Come pure Giuda Iscariota, anche se nel caso suo c'è anche una punta di ignoranza, perchè comunque Gesu' era destinato a fare quella fine (e quell'inizio, sempre per chi crede). 

Insomma, penso che "porca Eva" e "porco Giuda" sono imprecazioni popolarmente rivolte a chi "ha tradito". Anche le altre bestemmie rivolte a Dio sottintendono un tradimento, una delusione, il sentimento di chi pensa che è stato tradito in un certo senso, abbandonato a un destino non piacevole dallo stesso Dio che l'ha messo al mondo. 

Caino invece, pur essendo il "primo" omicida, non ha tradito... non era amico di Abele, solo suo fratello, e non è scontato che un fratello sia anche tuo amico. Non c'era nessun patto, nessuna aspettativa...

Certo poi le abitudini si evolvono e molti imprecano senza riflettere sull'origine delle cose che pronunciano, ma di certo c'è un'origine precisa dietro a "porca Eva", semplicemente, che se non c'è in altre nazioni è un po' difficile da tradurre.

A meno che, mi ripeto, l'oca, la puttana, la zozza ecc. non si riferiscano inconsciamente tutte ad Eva, quindi esisterebbero molte traduzioni.

Prima di eclissarmi, volevo dire a Gatogab che "Mannaggia lo pesciolini rossi" penso sia incorretto, a Roma diciamo "Mannaggia (a) li pesciolini rossi!!!


----------



## gatogab

Ruminante said:


> La domanda di questo "filo" è: come mai esiste l'imprecazione "porca Eva".
> 
> No, es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> Vorrei sapere cosa vuole dire "porca eva" esattamente. Credo che forse significhi "Me cago en la puta", ma non lo so. Qualcuno me lo può dire? grazie
> tante!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prima di eclissarmi, volevo dire a Gatogab che "Mannaggia lo pesciolini rossi" penso sia incorretto, a Roma diciamo "Mannaggia (a) li pesciolini rossi!!!
Click to expand...

 
Mira:


> Miseriaccia zozza!
> Mannaggia lu ciucciariello!
> Mannaggia li pesciolini rossi!


 
No mires.


> Mannaggia lo pesciolini rossi!!!


 
*Mannaggia a li pesciolini rossi* nunca la ví escrita, solamente pronunciada, por lo que no podía imaginar que tuviese una preposición (a).

Muchas gracias.
Que tengas un buen fin de semana.

gg 

PD
¿Es verdad que *"mannaggia"* tiene origen en la *"mannaia del boia"*?


----------



## Ruminante

gatogab said:


> *Mannaggia (a) li pesciolini rossi* nunca la ví escrita, solamente pronunciada, por lo que no podía imaginar que tuviese una preposición (a).
> 
> ¿Es verdad que *"mannaggia"* tiene origen en la *"manaia del boia"*?


Gato, disculpe, ho fatto l'errore più banale, guardare proprio lo sbaglio e non quello che era giusto! Cuidado "a" l'ho messo tra parentesi perchè credo che sia sottinteso, perchè neanch'io lo sento pronunciare. Troppa fatica per un romano  !?!

Ho sempre pensato anch'io che "mannaggia" sia la mannaia del boia, me la immagino tipo la ghigliottina, per intenderci... veramente non saprei con esattezza neppure che aspetto ha. 

p.s. ora mi sono decisa a cercare immagini della mannaia in rete, e finalmente ho capito che cos'è... la versione piu' recente ce l'ho addirittura anch'io, tra gli attrezzi di cucina! Quindi forse il boia non c'entra... cioè, se dico "mannaggia a te" forse sto immaginando di brandire un coltellaccio-mannaia perchè sono molto arrabbiata! Certo che se uno si mettesse a pensare all'origine di tutte le parole che si pronunciano....

Gracias y buen fín de semana a ti también, Gatogab (quanto è carino quel gatto con la buccia di limone in testa)


----------



## malika73

da spagnola adottata o meglio catalana adottata  direi che non esiste un equivalente letteramente parlando di "porca Eva" "porco Giuda" "porco Zio" (quest ultimo termine meno volgare con lo scopo di non nominare il nome di Dio invano") ect ect....
Queste espressioni sono volgari ma non troppo utilizzatissime in ambienti informali e tra amici (niente di sorprendente); ASSOLUTAMENTE MOLTO VOLGARE E DA NON UTILIZZARE MAI LA BLASFEMIA O BESTEMMIA (tipica della nostra Italia ma forse oggi ormai poco utilizzata o mi sbaglio?). Non esiste in Spagna.

per rispondere alla domanda: ME CAGO EN LAS PUTAS en mi opinión es más vulgar que porca Eva.
creo que se acerca mas a COÑO.
anche se COÑO es el equivalente de CAZZO considero más vulgar este ultimo que porca Eva.

bueno es mi opinión,

PS
da noi in FRIULI si sentiva spesso  la bestemmia, cosí che tutte le altre parolacce suonavano certamente poco volgari al rispetto.

un saluto


----------



## elena73

Ti assicuro che in Toscana la bestemmia si usa e non poco (ho un'amica, studentessa universitaria, religiosa e figlia di buona famiglia che scrive di continuo D*o prete  anche su Facebook, ti lascio immaginare il resto).


----------



## gatogab

malika73 said:


> da spagnola adottata o meglio catalana adottata direi che non esiste un equivalente letteramente parlando di "porca Eva" "porco Giuda" "porco Zio" (quest ultimo termine meno volgare con lo scopo di non nominare il nome di Dio invano") ect ect....
> Queste espressioni sono volgari ma non troppo utilizzate in ambienti informali e tra amici (niente di sorprendente); *assolutamente molto volgare e da non utilizzare mai la blasfemia o bestemmia*(tipica della nostra Italia ma forse oggi ormai poco utilizzata o mi sbaglio?). Non esiste in Spagna.
> 
> per rispondere alla domanda: *me cago en las putas *en mi opinión es más vulgar que porca Eva.
> creo que se acerca mas a *coño*.
> anche se *coño*es el equivalente de *cazzo* considero más vulgar este ultimo que porca Eva.
> 
> bueno es mi opinión,
> 
> PS
> da noi in *Friulli* si sentiva spesso la bestemmia, cosí che tutte le altre parolacce suonavano certamente poco volgari al rispetto.
> 
> un saluto


 
Las normas del foro nos piden el respeto de nuestro lenguaje y cuando no podemos evitar palabras fuertes y vulgares, encerrarlas entre signos.
Las mayúsculas corresponden a un "gritoneo" y nada más. Por eso, si queremos enfatizar nuestro argomento, busquemos otro modo para hacerlo. Yo uso "negrita" *(bold).*

Malika, espero que tomes esto como una ayuda y no como un reproche.
Seguramente no has leído las reglas antes de entrar al foro y , te aseguro, no has sido la única. Yo aúnno las leo. Las sé porque me las han hecho notar.
Saludos.
gg
PD
Tuve que sacar 2 signos. Eran 10 y este espacio ¡acepta sólo 8!!!
PD2
*¡Ah, bienvenida al foro!!!*


----------



## Blechi

Si quieres usar exclamaciones parecidas a "Me cago en ... lo que sea", ma preferisci non essere scurrile, potresti provare:

_*Porca bomba*_! (dal cartone animato "Monster Allergy")
*Porca paletta*! (Dal "Fantabosco" di Rai3)
*Porca trota*! (dalla mia boccaccia quando, per citare gatogab, mi do una martellata su un dito)
*Porco qui porco là!* (pronunciato porcoquì porcollà) espressione molto carina usata dal mio capo Salvo, quando lavoravo a Roma.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Blechi said:


> *Porca paletta*! (Dal "Fantabosco" di Rai3)


 

Direi che l'origine è molto più antica, anche se non la conosco.
Questa espressione la usava molto spesso mio nonno, nato nel 1903, non credo abbia mai visto il Fantabosco...


----------



## One1

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Vorrei sapere cosa vuole dire "porca eva" esattamente. Credo che forse significhi "Me cago en la puta", ma non lo so. Qualcuno me lo può dire? grazie
> tante!!



http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sus_domesticus

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eva


----------



## One1

gatogab said:


> Conosco una persona che di frequente dice *"mannaggia santo niente."*
> Quando gli si fa notare che ha bestemmiato, lui risponde che non può essere una bestemmia dal momento che *"Santo Niente"* non esiste.



eh già, è un escamotage.

Molto diffuso è "Porca misera".


----------



## Blechi

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Direi che l'origine è molto più antica, anche se non la conosco.
> Questa espressione la usava molto spesso mio nonno, nato nel 1903, non credo abbia mai visto il Fantabosco...


 
Veramente? Allora niente Fantabosco, ma

Edit:

Porca paletta (come diceva il nonno di Lucy Van Pelt!)


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*




> *Salve amici,
> 
> Chiarito il significato e l'uso dell'imprecazione oggetto di questo filone, ritengo esaurito l'argomento e chiudo qui.
> 
> Grazie a tutti per gli interventi.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------

